# Thomas Bergersen orchestral recording session - The Human Experience



## gmet (Dec 24, 2008)

I hope TJ doesn't mind me putting this up:

http://www.grassrootsfilms.com/thehumanexperience/music-slideshow/ (http://www.grassrootsfilms.com/thehuman ... slideshow/)

Is that him conducting I wonder!?

Justin


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 24, 2008)

unless he gained a lot of weight in a year that's not him.


----------



## Niah (Dec 24, 2008)

:?: :?: 

The audio is all crackling ! 

anyone else experienceing the same?

im on win using IE


----------



## _taylor (Dec 24, 2008)

Niah @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> :?: :?:
> 
> The audio is all crackling !
> 
> ...



Yea, its bad. Firefox/Xp here. Might have to do with flash 10..


----------



## artsoundz (Dec 24, 2008)

sounds fine here-ffox/mac


----------



## mixolydian (Dec 24, 2008)

Justin M @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> Is that him conducting I wonder!


From what I've seen in the Two Steps Dynasty promo video (0:15, next to Nick Phoenix) I would guess TJ is the one sitting in the control room left side.







Unfortunately audio is also crackling here.


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 24, 2008)

Also have the crackling on the computer with Flash 10 installed but not on the laptop where it's still Flash 9. Guess that's the culprit here for you too.

My other guess is also that Thomas is the left of the two in the control room.


----------



## gmet (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Thomas - thanks for piping in!

Congrats on the job - is that your first major film as the main composer?

Happy Xmas,

Justin


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 25, 2008)

Justin M @ Thu Dec 25 said:


> Hi Thomas - thanks for piping in!
> 
> Congrats on the job - is that your first major film as the main composer?
> 
> ...


It seems so:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1322381/


----------

